
10 IT positions ranked by prestige - daviod
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/10things/10-it-positions-ranked-by-prestige/2347
======
pistacchio
as a programmer, i wish i ranked in the second position, but really i feel
closer to the help desk :(

